# New to a JD 110 RF



## xraymikey (Jun 14, 2010)

hi
just got a JD 110 RF & am new to the restoring scene.
What would you recommend to start w/ first?
I figured the engine then cosmetic.
Right now I have a frozen throttle cable, and the gear box seams to wobble moveing around, same for the seat w/ the three bolts.
THANKS!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I would advise your first move be to give us some photos of your project!


----------

